# Exploring opportunities in Kenya



## Trishana (May 20, 2016)

Hi all. I need some honest advice please. I have been offered a senior exec role for a world agency and although I have been to Kenya many times it has been for business strictly and I never paid attention to the lifestyle. I have a 3 year contract and I want to hear from others what has been the hardest adjustment when moving to Nairobi? Any regrets? Any highlights? I will be relocating with my husband and 2 children (3 and 4 years old). Looking forward to some advice. Thanks Trisha


----------

